# French Oak vs. American Oak Experiment



## joea132 (Jul 30, 2012)

I divided my batch of last year's old vine zinfandel into 4 different sections last year and did a little bit of experimentation. I bottled 15 gallons, saved 5 gallons, and oaked the other 15 gallons batches on both French and American Oak. 

They have sat for just over 2 months on oak cubes dosed at 2.5 oz per gallon. I just got back from bringing my wine to a local liquor store and had the guys try it. We came out with the following informal results.

Unoaked - Fruity nose, noticeable youth in nose (bitey). Fruit forward and medium bodied. Soft tannins. 

French Oak - Oakey nose masking the fruity bouquet. Wine was much softer but the fruit was still masked. Body was increased and tannins were more prevalent. Still slightly bitey (young).

American Oak - Fruity bouquet with wonderful aroma. Very smooth and fruity, though less fruity than the unoaked batch. Noticeable vanilla. Increased body and slight spice. A little more bitey than the French.

These are all compiled from a couple of amateurs in a liquor store and serve as a little guide for anybody who wants a general idea. I think I may save some of the American oaked batch and blend the American and French together. The French oak is coming off of the oak tomorrow and I plan on leaving the American on for a while yet. There was not a noticeable oakey flavor. I still may supplement my Malbec with the Zinfandel as well. I haven't conferred with my partner yet and decided.


----------



## RickC (Aug 3, 2012)

What toast level was each oak.


----------



## joea132 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry, they were both heavy toast.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Aug 13, 2012)

Seems the oak cubes I have seen all recommend 2.5 ounces per 5 gallons. Did you use 2.5 ounces of oak per gallon?


----------



## joea132 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes that was a mistake on my part. I used the 2.5 oz per 5 gallons as my dosage. Good catch.


----------



## BobF (Aug 19, 2012)

Were these blind tastings, or did they know what they were trying?


----------



## JoshDivino (Aug 19, 2012)

Interesting experiment, needs a little revising but I like it


----------



## joea132 (Aug 20, 2012)

BobF said:


> Were these blind tastings, or did they know what they were trying?


 
Blind tasting


----------

